# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  Profile picture

## Nurse Marcia

is the function active yet?

----------


## Rob

Not sure what you mean? You can upload and change your profile picture - and it will automatically resize it for you. What else do you want to do with it?

----------


## Nurse Marcia

I tried several times to add a profile picture and the picture would show as a thumbnail but then the file wouldn't load. I'll try again.

----------


## Nurse Marcia

Nevermind, LOL.
It's there. Not sure what the problem was this afternoon.

----------


## Rob

Let me know if you are getting an error message....

Thanks!

----------


## Rob

I see your profile picture when I click on your name! It will be a smaller pic - you can create an album if you want to share full size pictures with others.

----------

